# what to do, ''penis problem''



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

hey guys , i have a slight problem and didnt know where to post it so thought id pop it up here. ( mods let me know if it is wrong place). so about 6 weeks ago i was having sex with the girlfriend and i ( how to put it? ) ''snapped my banjo'' '' lacker'' what ever you call it. any way after the initial shock of all the blood it was ok and healed after a few weeks. now it looked practically all snapped but after further inspection there is the tiniest part of it still attached and i went and done it again lol. yet again blood shock , the usuall. but now i have a problem as it looks like there is about 1mm still attached and was thining it may snap again at some point.

anyone been through the same?


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

Haven't been through it myself but know someone who broke their nob(seriously). You need to get your ar5e to the doctor mate!!!!! A broken shaft is nothing to take lightly....


----------



## Dezmyster (Nov 28, 2008)

Yes my Mrs mates boyfriend did that he ended up going to the hospital. I dont know the outcome but as soon as i do i will post it up for you. Go and see your doc mate just to be on the safe side.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

If I'm reading this correctly...wouldn't a proper circumcision be in order..?


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

You are talking about the forskin right..?


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

http://www.steadyhealth.com/Penis_Skin_Snapped_t139146.html


----------



## Big Scouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Dont worry about it lad i did it years ago one of the most painful things i have ever been through like a bee has just stung your nob loads of blood as well a pool of it just get in a warm bath it will sort itself out brings back the memorys of it thanks for that! lol!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cheers for the replies lads, well it healed the first time, but was just wondering if anyone has been there incase i could get the rest snipped to mae sure or if it will strengten.

and it is the stringy thing frm the tip of the penis ( near the eye lol) to the foreskin lol


----------



## Big Scouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Once it has gone mate thats it, you will get no more grief from it but you will be able to pull your foreskin over your head lol!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

Big Scouse said:


> Once it has gone mate thats it, you will get no more grief from it but you will be able to pull your foreskin over your head lol!


that is the problem mate, it snapped but ther is like 1 mm left attached and its already snapped twice lol


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

The best solution is to dip it in some vinegar, then into some salt to soak up the excess vinegar :thumbup1:


----------



## Big Scouse (Sep 30, 2008)

**** it go for gold with your bird get it out of the way no more grief once it done 1mm you wont even feel it when you are banging your bird!


----------



## Dwaine Chambers (Sep 14, 2008)

You must see the doctor about this. You likely need a circumcision or a semi circumcision. Otherwise it will keep happening. You've got to be careful because you can do nerve damage.


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

snapped implies completely disattached, rippedor torn would be more appropriate no?

I guess for some folk it's hard to talk medically about their dick probs but if it's any consolation I ripped mine many moons ago. If yours is attached by a very small amount I reckon you're best off going to get it operated on. No point waiting for it to rip itself anymore? Get down the docs mate. And don't be shy.


----------



## N*E*R*D (Oct 13, 2008)

Snapped you *bunjee cord*? OUCH.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

warren_1987 said:


> ...it is the stringy thing frm the tip of the penis ( near the eye lol) to the foreskin lol


ALL STOP! Warren you've torn your frenum.

This is not uncommon in guys where it is tight or short, but it hurts like fcuk.

There's little that can be done about it as re-joining the nerves in it, stitching it and keeping it together painlessly while it heals are just about impossible, erections being what they are.

But actually it rarely spoils guys' sex life - in fact it usually stops any premature ejaculation and often allows you to go much longer which is why sometimes it's snipped therapeutically.

You might find the remaining bit will stretch and break too - keeping it well lubed with some baby oil etc may help, but if it's going to happen it will.

Go see your Doc for reassurance if you like; he may suggest finishing it off while numbed. But you do NOT need a circumcision because of it!

HTH


----------



## C12AIG (Apr 3, 2007)

Anybody been circumcised at an adult age?

Don't jewish people have it circumcised when they're babies so there isn't any pain?

Been thinkin about this meself...


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Adult circumcision is nowadays simple and fairly painless (after a niggly day or two).

Sometimes full- or part-circumcision and other preputoplastys are essential because of painful and inhibiting conditions like phimosis - where the foreskin is too tight to roll back and may become trapped behind your nob.

But so many guys who've elected to be circumcised just for hygienic or cosmetic reasons say eventually they wish they hadn't as the sensations are never as intense again...


----------



## geezer2005 (Jul 29, 2009)

I had this some years back, freaked me right out when it happened!!!

Just had to give it rest and it healed itself. In fact i think it happened twice !!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cheers for the input guys and thanks for the knowledge pro reps, i may go speak to my doc and see if he can sort it.


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

geeze guys...I'm squirming reading this....

oucheee!

hope you get it sorted soon, sounds nasty.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I did mine years ago mate,its no big deal, over use PMSL I could see it stretch but i just continued anyway, bit of blood but thats about it...

FFS DO NOT GET IT RE-ATTACHED

A mate of mine did his, I told him it was no big deal, you wont even notice, but people dont listen, he went to hospital for op, They re-attached it.... but to his bell end, not the skin... OUCH

Que everytime had an erection skin where stitched on pulled on bellend and cause excruciating pain, thus minimal hardons and sex for 6 months, every time had sex was in agony for a week.

Finally went Docs and they had to give a full circumcision in the end.

D1ck end looks a mess...

Just leave it mate, Trust me....

Loads of people have snapped it....


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

I have snapd my bunjy and just left it to heal pulling it back every now and again to clean and dtop infection and its fine now just takes time, DID YOU HERE THE SNAP IT MADE EERRRR


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Yes - been there got the t-shirt (seems I forgot to say so before!)

Makes the PA fit snugger, and I can go for hours...


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Had mates do this, they just left it and were fine but a GP's opinion could be a good idea.

Next time use lubricant....

 SD


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i enjoy reading about other peoples penis problems


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

davetherave said:


> i enjoy reading about other peoples penis problems


Aw come on - you just want to tell us about yours...


----------



## robpotter1 (Dec 1, 2008)

Dont worry about it mate.

Im 28 and did it the first time when I was 18 and then again when 23. It heals, and now is the smallest "pimple" type scar. Its sooo not a problem now mate.

Hurt like hell for about 4 days, and bled for a full night.

Lol When I did it I apologised to the lass for 5 mins as I thought all the blood was from her! Then it hit me what happened...

Rob.


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

go to docs, your at increased risk of infection,. not saying your a minger but betty-Swollocks can give you an infection. you sweat day to day and dont notice.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

^^^ Maybe hut once it's stopped bleeding and healed he'll be well away!


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm circumsized...Does that make me a Jew...Hope not our I've been placing my faith in the wrong hands...


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

^^^ Arf arf!


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

:lol: :lol:

Dont know whether to laugh or cringe at this thread!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Aw come on - you just want to tell us about yours...


it's true i like preaching about my penis


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i snapped my banjo 4 years ago, mucho bloodo!

i couldnt have sex while it was hanging by a thread so i had the bell end trim via BUPA using my works health care cover lol, just didnt tell them the real reason!


----------



## J s t e H (Dec 14, 2008)

Ouch dude if i was you i would get the taken care of i would be so self contiouse about it

I also know a guy that did the exact same thing he went to the docs and he was given medication few weeks down the line it was soon getting better and healing


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

maybe dont bang her so hard or stick a finger in first and goo that asshole up with some anal lube man, less friction and youll be well away.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> i snapped my banjo 4 years ago, mucho bloodo!
> 
> i couldnt have sex while it was hanging by a thread so i had the bell end trim via BUPA using my works health care cover lol, just didnt tell them the real reason!


What the complete snip (total circ) or just the frenum!?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Mine just will not snap. No matter how hard I pound that pasty


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Prodiver said:


> What the complete snip (total circ) or just the frenum!?


the whole lot....they said they could trim the banjo back and not be 100% it would not happen again or go for the full short back and sides to be sure.

wish i could have the trim now, i feel feck all down there!

(desensitisation does not reverse)


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> the whole lot....they said they could trim the banjo back and not be 100% it would not happen again or go for the full short back and sides to be sure.
> 
> wish i could have the trim now, i feel feck all down there!
> 
> (desensitisation does not reverse)


Yes! That's why I asked! Shame the medics never tell guys everything beforehand! (You can cultivate a new foreskin btw...)

Awesome progress, pics and vids btw :thumb:


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Lol my banjo snapped when i was going through puberty, probably growth.... Stung like a b4stard!


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

LloydOfGrimsby said:


> Lol my banjo snapped when i was going through puberty, probably from ****ing to hard.... Stung like a b4stard!


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

How's our man's penis getting on now anyway?


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Get to a GP mate.


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

LloydOfGrimsby said:


> Lol my banjo snapped when i was going through puberty, probably growth.... Stung like a b4stard!


:rockon:SNAP!!!

........probly not the best choice of words ....


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

hey guys well i havent done anything about it yet as sex keeps getting in the way lol hahaha. i only have a tiny part of the frenum still attached so i was told it will heal quickly so i will get it sniped soon but just te frenum cheers guys


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

warren_1987 said:


> hey guys well i havent done anything about it yet as sex keeps getting in the way lol hahaha. i only have a tiny part of the frenum still attached so i was told it will heal quickly so i will get it sniped soon but just te frenum cheers guys


Good luck with that mate............I tell you what every time this thread pops up it brings a tear to my eye, ouch lol!


----------



## 19gooch91 (Jan 7, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> ok big question - whats a penis???


lmfao that was a very good post


----------

